# Diamond-The Club and Great Wolf Lodge



## tschwa2

I saw Great Wolf Lodge in Williamsburg, VA is an affilliate in The Club with points assigned for nightly stays.  Does availability come up very often and is it last minute or further out?


----------



## csalter2

*Diamond's Club*

I am not sure if the Great Wolf Lodge is a part of DRI's system. They do have 2 resorts in Williamsburg, VA but they are Greensprings Vacation Resort and The Historic Powhatan Resort. If either of of these is not the Great Wolfe Lodge in Williamsbridge,VA, then they are not in Diamond. 

Both of these resorts have availability in the summer.


----------



## tschwa2

I was actually looking up information about greenspring and powhatten when I came across the directory with the points chart in it.  It happened to be from the European website but at http://www.diamondresorts.com/europe/pdf/ReservationsDirectory.pdf I saw Great Wolf Lodge (waterpark) listed.  Now, when I went back in to look, it seems the Virginia location is not included but it does include ones in Texas, Ohio, Washington, North Carolina, and Wisconsin.


----------



## oneohana

What about the one they are going to build in Anaheim? Down the road from Disneyland.


----------



## tschwa2

Williamsburg Great Wolf Lodge* is* in the 2012 DRI Club directory for nightly stays.  This isn't the solicitation to rent- this is the questioning of availability to see if it would be worth making a wanted to rent request.  Can anyone verify if summer nights any day of the week ever becomes available with points and/or if off season weekends ever are available using DRI Club points?

DRI Club Reservations Directory 2012  pg 48.  The pdf wouldn't let me cut and paste the page for Virginia.


----------



## dwmantz

Williamsburg Great Wolf Lodge definitely IS included as an AFFILIATE resort.  I assume DRI takes your points and then buys the nights at some agreed upon rate from Great Wolf.

Also, the going rate is a MEGA amount of points!


----------



## dwojo

If you explore Diamonds website there are quite a few Great Wolf Lodges as Diamond affiliates


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Yes - Diamond has established a relationship with Great Wolf, as they have with a number of other non-timeshare properties.

I suspect that, like almost all such deals, if you compare the effective price you pay by using DRI points versus doing a direct booking after doing some basic deal searching, you will find that using DRI points is pretty expensive.


----------

